# I'm Unable To Receive Internet Radio In Mexico



## flybeech (Jun 9, 2011)

I like to listen to talk radio, but I am unable to receive my favorite AM radio programs in Mexico. When I try to connect, I get a warning that says they are unable to deliver the radio content outside the US, due to licensing requirements.

Has anyone found a way to receive American internet radio broadcasts in Mexico? If so, how did you do it?


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

flybeech said:


> I like to listen to talk radio, but I am unable to receive my favorite AM radio programs in Mexico. When I try to connect, I get a warning that says they are unable to deliver the radio content outside the US, due to licensing requirements.
> 
> Has anyone found a way to receive American internet radio broadcasts in Mexico? If so, how did you do it?


The problem is in your IP address. I'll bet that it now has .mx at the end and therefore tells your radio supplier that you're in Mexico. 

The best way to over come that is to get a VPN (virtual private network) with a NOB address. There are many different suppliers that you could find on line.

Just google VPN and you'll find more than you'll ever need with all the instructions that you can use. In other words---there's loads of them available.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

flybeech said:


> I like to listen to talk radio, but I am unable to receive my favorite AM radio programs in Mexico. When I try to connect, I get a warning that says they are unable to deliver the radio content outside the US, due to licensing requirements.
> 
> Has anyone found a way to receive American internet radio broadcasts in Mexico? If so, how did you do it?


Google "anonymous proxy"

Go to User CP and change your location from USA to you location in Mexico, please.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't do anything special about hiding the fact that I am in Mexico, and I listen to radio stations all over the world. More recently I use an iPad app, but I used to use a computer. I listened to a lot of National Public Radio stations from the US. I didn't try any AM stations in the US. It may depend on the station.


----------



## clint (Oct 11, 2009)

A subscription to Alive 365 will provide you with commercial free internet radio , with unlimited access to thousands of different stations and any type of music imaginable.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

:focus:

OP's original concern was that he could not receive his AM talk radio that he was used to getting in the States. All the responses are great and give him options but not solutions to his real problem and that's his IP address. Both the VPN and the 'proxy' are possible solutions but does anyone else have any other ideas? 

In computer networking there are more twists and turns than on a python's back.


----------



## flybeech (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks pappabee.

I might as well just tell the forum I want to receive Rush Limbaugh, Mark Levin, Sean Hannity and Glenn Beck.

Taxpayer-funded, government-controlled and extremely liberal NPR does offer worldwide streaming of government-approved information but all conservative discussion is banned from NPR programming. Live 365 doesn't offer any of my favorite talk shows, either.

It appears that IP spoofing will be my only choice to listen to my favorite conservative radio talk shows. Thanks pappabee for suggesting a redirection.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

flybeech;575721
said:


> I might as well just tell the forum I want to receive Rush Limbaugh, Mark Levin, Sean Hannity and Glenn Beck.


How can anyone put Glenn Beck in with a group of losers. Isn't he the one who is revealing nazis in our government.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

joaquinx said:


> How can anyone put Glenn Beck in with a group of losers. Isn't he the one who is revealing nazis in our government.


And crying for the camera.........


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

uh-oh, I fear we are getting into potential political conflict territory.

Maybe better to just leave it that flybeech would like access to internet streaming possibilities of any/all US radio shows. 

A US based proxy service would serve just fine, as would a VPN connection to a server with a DHCP service dishing out IPs in the appropriate numeric range that is normally considered the "US range". 

I would go the proxy route myself, but either way will indeed solve flybeech's dilemma just fine. In fact, they are the only 2 options available.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

You are correct that either a VPN or an anonymous proxy server would work. There are some basic differences between the two that might make a difference.
A VPN service offers the client a specific IP address with a set location. In many cases you can pick the location, such as do you want to be in Dallas, Austin or Houston?

If you are using a windows computer you can set your computer to use the VPN as its basic IP address. This service is available from between appx. $38, 50 to $55.00 per year. There are a few sites that offer a free VPN but I’ve found that they are more hype than substance.

The proxy server accomplishes basically the same thing by hiding your actual location with your IP address. With the proxy server you actually hook into an offsite server that changes your IP address and then sends on your signal. Some require you to place a URL onto a screen and then request a redirect to the requested site. I’ve seen some of these sites at for as much as $26.00 per quarter.

It really makes little difference which one you use but I guess you can tell that I like the VPN better. I’ve used VPN’s for various functions for over 10 years and they have worked actually as needed. BUT, the choice is yours. The end result is the same, you get our blocked service.


----------



## flybeech (Jun 9, 2011)

circle110 said:


> uh-oh, I fear we are getting into potential political conflict territory.
> 
> Maybe better to just leave it that flybeech would like access to internet streaming possibilities of any/all US radio shows.
> 
> ...


Thank you circle110. I will take your advise and self-teach the proxy route.

I was reluctant to mention the specific AM radio talk shows I want to listen to, knowing that liberal's intense hatred and intolerance for anyone who believes differently than they do would turn this thread ugly. I'm not surprised at how quickly that came to pass. I have learned my lesson that the liberal intolerance knows no boundaries and hatred of anything conservative persists, even when we are outside our own American borders.

I appreciate your advise and will go the proxy route, as you suggest. Now, I just need to learn how to do it. I think I've gathered enough to get the job done. Thank you very much for your suggestions.


----------



## flybeech (Jun 9, 2011)

pappabee said:


> You are correct that either a VPN or an anonymous proxy server would work. There are some basic differences between the two that might make a difference.
> A VPN service offers the client a specific IP address with a set location. In many cases you can pick the location, such as do you want to be in Dallas, Austin or Houston?
> 
> If you are using a windows computer you can set your computer to use the VPN as its basic IP address. This service is available from between appx. $38, 50 to $55.00 per year. There are a few sites that offer a free VPN but I’ve found that they are more hype than substance.
> ...


Thank you very much pappabee for the greater detail. Thanks to this thread, I should soon learn to spoof my IP and receive the content I want from my hometown radio station.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I have no hatred, but pity. Secondly, I am not a liberal, but a leftist.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

flybeech said:


> I was reluctant to mention the specific AM radio talk shows I want to listen to, knowing that liberal's intense hatred and intolerance for anyone who believes differently than they do would turn this thread ugly. I'm not surprised at how quickly that came to pass. I have learned my lesson that the liberal intolerance knows no boundaries and hatred of anything conservative persists, even when we are outside our own American borders.


Whoa, whoa, flybeech! I was trying to help you out and back you up... no need to bash on me!
I happen to be one of those nasty liberals (more or less, I guess) but I do happen to believe profoundly in free speech and that you have the right to listen to what you want and that radio talk hosts have the right to say what they want. That's all. I'll defend that right, even if the people I am defending happen to have a different opinion than I do. No one should publicly make disparaging comments about your beliefs and I only ask to be treated the same.

Just a note on pappabee's comments. Proxy services at many places are as low as $4.99 per month (sometimes less if you pay for a year at a time) and they do indeed also give you options as to where your IP is perceived to be from. 

(WARNING... SORTA TECHY STUFF)
In reality, no one has any true idea where an IP is located -- that was a fundamental basic principle of TCIP networking when it was developed as ARPANET by the Department of Defense (actually DARPA) during the Cold War. Did we want the Russians to be able to track our locations? No way! 

What has happened is that since the internet as we now know it has opened to the civilian world, people have built fairly accurate databases of what IP address subnets (groups of IP addresses) have been sold/leased/granted to what organizations and where those organizations are located around the world. If those organizations allow their internal routers to be publicly tracked, then we can get even more specific on location -- maybe. 

Those databases are fairly accurate (95 plus percent) as to where you are located. However, it is not terribly difficult to hack and fake your IP address are if you are skilled in programming and the nitty gritty of TCIP networking protocol and have a hacker's set of ethics. That is, in effect, exactly what a VPN does when you log in to it (but "honestly"). It works great. On the other hand, a proxy server receives your request for a web page etc. and goes out on your behalf (as your proxy) and fetches it and brings it back and then forwards it on to your computer. That may sound like it should be slower but it can, in fact, be even faster -- but not always by any means. It all depends on a zillion factors but both services can achieve equal speed if done well. In either case, your Mexican ISP will be your weak/slow link, not your VPN or Proxy if they are quality.

Bottom line, either technology is totally effective and it's your choice. I have set up VPNs for companies for many years and also set up proxy servers for organizations since they first came out to the public in the mid-90s. Both technologies work well and give the same result as far as masking your true IP -- they just approach it differently.

Look into both options and take your pick. They're both good.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

circle110 said:


> That is, in effect, exactly what a VPN does when you log in to it


Just to clarify, I didn't mean to imply that a VPN is unethical in any way. It's just that it uses a similar technique to make it seem that your computer has an IP address other than the one it truly has.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

circle110 said:


> Just to clarify, I didn't mean to imply that a VPN is unethical in any way. It's just that it uses a similar technique to make it seem that your computer has an IP address other than the one it truly has.


That's not exactly correct. What it does is create an additional IP address for you to use. I've had clients who have more than 25 different IP addresses. VPN allows you to create an IP address with a location that YOU select. 

Right now I have a Telmex IP address that has the notice of ".mx" at the end of it and I have one that has an address of Austin Texas. If you ever test the speed of your connection you will ping your IP address and the location will show were it's listed. If you ping my Telmex address it will show you that its home base is Guad but I'm in Ajijic. 

As you probably can tell, I'm no expert on proxy servers but I have used VPN for many years.

As I've said before it really makes no difference which you use they both will hid your main IP address and there is nothing illegal except that you're not following the rules governing the radio stations.

AND, I think we've covered these points with enough paper to finish the job. :focus:


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

flybeech said:


> Thank you circle110. I will take your advise and self-teach the proxy route.
> 
> I was reluctant to mention the specific AM radio talk shows I want to listen to, knowing that liberal's intense hatred and intolerance for anyone who believes differently than they do would turn this thread ugly. I'm not surprised at how quickly that came to pass. I have learned my lesson that the liberal intolerance knows no boundaries and hatred of anything conservative persists, even when we are outside our own American borders.
> 
> I appreciate your advise and will go the proxy route, as you suggest. Now, I just need to learn how to do it. I think I've gathered enough to get the job done. Thank you very much for your suggestions.


 Here is person looking for problems...reminds me of

. "You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? Well, who the hell else are you talkin' to? You talkin' to me? Well, I'm the only one here. Who the f--k do you think you're talkin' to?" Good old Travis Bickle going insane in Taxi Driver (probably one of the best films of all time too) 
Rert before you buy, Mexico is not for everyone.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

pappabee said:


> That's not exactly correct.


Umm, I don't want to turn this into an argument, but it is indeed correct.
I doubt hardly anyone here is going to follow along -- or care -- if I were to explain the concepts of IP stack, IP tunneling and network address translation, which are what a VPN uses (in various combinations based on the configuration) to do its thing.

Pappabee, sorry to sound confrontational or beat a badly injured horse, but in a forum you can't just say I'm wrong (when in reality, I'm not) and then declare the discussion closed. 

After 15 years of designing and building these systems I do feel pretty qualified to discuss them at any level. Heck, knowing this stuff in its intimate details is how I managed to be able to retire in my 40s and move to Mexico. (Thank you, thank you, internet!!)

My preference for proxy servers is very slight over a VPN. Here in Mexico I actually use a VPN instead of a proxy because one of my ex-clients gave me a lifetime VPN connection for free. Can't beat that price!

As you said, we've probably used up too much cyber space already on the topic of VPN versus proxy, especially since this is a non-technical forum. They both work well and would solve flybeech's problem marvelously for a pretty reasonable cost.


----------



## flybeech (Jun 9, 2011)

circle110 said:


> Umm, I don't want to turn this into an argument, but it is indeed correct.
> I doubt hardly anyone here is going to follow along -- or care -- if I were to explain the concepts of IP stack, IP tunneling and network address translation, which are what a VPN uses (in various combinations based on the configuration) to do its thing.
> 
> Pappabee, sorry to sound confrontational or beat a badly injured horse, but in a forum you can't just say I'm wrong (when in reality, I'm not) and then declare the discussion closed.
> ...


Oye! circle110, please forgive me if I gave the impression I was jumping on you. On the contrary, I appreciated your earlier remarks which clearly were intended to guide this thread back on topic. As I said, I was reluctant to reveal what programs I like to hear, knowing the result, but when suggestions became tune to NPR, or Live 365, I had to reveal what it was I wanted to listen to.

Again, let me offer a sincere thanks for backing me up and redirecting the thread. I can see that this could get far more technical than my pay grade allows. I can fix your broken jet in the middle of nowhere, but networking is not my cup of tea.

I know a little more about a VPN than I knew a few days ago and if some kind of subscription is necessary to get my daily rush of Rush, then so be it. I suppose I can set up something free, but I would like a little support and someplace to complain if it doesn't work. Hence, I don't mind paying for a service. I like to give money to another capitalist pig for goods and services that make me smile.

If you, or anyone else, can recommend a good, reliable company providing this service, I'm all ears. Thanx again, circle110.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

WBAP radio out of Dallas, TX streams Rush, Hannity and Ingram and others all day long. Rush is on from 11 a.m. to 2 p.m. and has a morning show at 8:40 Mon thru Fri.

I'm on a Mexican WiFi system so nothing fancy and have no trouble getting it although some videos are not received.


----------



## flybeech (Jun 9, 2011)

*!!*



sunnyvmx said:


> WBAP radio out of Dallas, TX streams Rush, Hannity and Ingram and others all day long. Rush is on from 11 a.m. to 2 p.m. and has a morning show at 8:40 Mon thru Fri.
> 
> I'm on a Mexican WiFi system so nothing fancy and have no trouble getting it although some videos are not received.


YEAH BABY! I'll give WBAP a try. Thank you very much!


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

flybeech said:


> I like to listen to talk radio, but I am unable to receive my favorite AM radio programs in Mexico. When I try to connect, I get a warning that says they are unable to deliver the radio content outside the US, due to licensing requirements.
> 
> Has anyone found a way to receive American internet radio broadcasts in Mexico? If so, how did you do it?


i use this one it is pretty good Online Radio Streaming Services - Low-Cost Streaming Live on the Internet


----------



## flybeech (Jun 9, 2011)

sunnyvmx said:


> WBAP radio out of Dallas, TX streams Rush, Hannity and Ingram and others all day long. Rush is on from 11 a.m. to 2 p.m. and has a morning show at 8:40 Mon thru Fri.
> 
> I'm on a Mexican WiFi system so nothing fancy and have no trouble getting it although some videos are not received.



Thanks sunnyvmx!!!!!!! It's PERFECT!

Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity, Glenn Beck, Mark Levin and all the others Vice President Joe Biden calls terrorists, streams in beautifully from WBAP Dallas Texas to Merida, Yucatan.

God bless you sunnyvmx!


----------



## dontomas (Aug 3, 2011)

*Proxy server*



TundraGreen said:


> I don't do anything special about hiding the fact that I am in Mexico, and I listen to radio stations all over the world. More recently I use an iPad app, but I used to use a computer. I listened to a lot of National Public Radio stations from the US. I didn't try any AM stations in the US. It may depend on the station.


 
You will not get anything that is streamed from the US while in Mexico. Its all about licensing issues. After experimenting I subscriped to Strong VPN, its about $10 per month but its worth it to get Netflix, Hulu, Pandora etc.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dontomas said:


> You will not get anything that is streamed from the US while in Mexico. Its all about licensing issues. After experimenting I subscriped to Strong VPN, its about $10 per month but its worth it to get Netflix, Hulu, Pandora etc.


I may not get everything, but I certainly get lots of things streamed from the US. I often listen to one of half a dozen National Public Radio stations, a couple of AM stations that broadcast old time radio, and lots of feeds from police and fire. 

So I don't understand what you mean when you say "not get anything".

Also Netflix has announced that it will be available in Mexico but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## dontomas (Aug 3, 2011)

*Streaming*



TundraGreen said:


> I may not get everything, but I certainly get lots of things streamed from the US. I often listen to one of half a dozen National Public Radio stations, a couple of AM stations that broadcast old time radio, and lots of feeds from police and fire.
> 
> So I don't understand what you mean when you say "not get anything".
> 
> Also Netflix has announced that it will be available in Mexico but it hasn't happened yet.


I will clarify, you will not get any sites like Netflix or Hulu which have licensed movies or Pandora which has licensed music. Other streams like news there is no license issue. If you do not need this type of movie/music streaming service then I guess you do not have a problem. You will no doubt find that if what you want comes back with an error message saying they cannot stream outside the US then you will need a proxy server as I suggested.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dontomas said:


> I will clarify, you will not get any sites like Netflix or Hulu which have licensed movies or Pandora which has licensed music. Other streams like news there is no license issue. If you do not need this type of movie/music streaming service then I guess you do not have a problem. You will no doubt find that if what you want comes back with an error message saying they cannot stream outside the US then you will need a proxy server as I suggested.


Thanks for the clarification. I agree, lots of sites are location dependent.


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

flybeech said:


> Thanks pappabee.
> 
> I might as well just tell the forum I want to receive Rush Limbaugh, Mark Levin, Sean Hannity and Glenn Beck.
> 
> ...


I couldn't disagree with you more. I would ask where you get these weird ideas, but you already told us.


----------



## flybeech (Jun 9, 2011)

El Toro Furioso said:


> I couldn't disagree with you more. I would ask where you get these weird ideas, but you already told us.


Perhaps you could enlighten me on when I can tune-in to NPR and find ANY conservative viewpoints. Which prorams on NPR offer conservative viewpoints and why should my tax dollars be used to support a particular political agenda?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

flybeech said:


> Perhaps you could enlighten me on when I can tune-in to NPR and find ANY conservative viewpoints. Which prorams [sic] on NPR offer conservative viewpoints and why should my tax dollars be used to support a particular political agenda?


From wiki.answers.com
"NPR supports its operations through a combination of membership dues and programming fees from over 800 independent radio stations, sponsorship from private foundations and corporations, and revenue from the sales of transcripts, books, CDs, and merchandise. A very small percentage -- between one percent to two percent of NPR's annual budget -- comes from competitive grants sought by NPR from federally funded organizations, such as the Corporation for Public Broadcasting, National Science Foundation and the National Endowment for the Arts.

Published reports in Worth Magazine and Consumers Digest cited NPR as a leading U.S. nonprofit charity because of the organization's program spending efficiency, high level of private support, and outstanding public service.

On average, public radio stations (including NPR Member stations) receive the largest percentage of their revenue (34%) from listener support, 24% from corporate underwriting and foundations, and 13% from CPB allocations.*

(* These figures are derived from the most recent CPB data available, FY03. The remaining average revenue breakdown is: 6% from local and state governments, 14% from institutional support, and 8% from all other sources.)"

I don't expect you to agree, but NPR broadcasts opinions from both ends of the spectrum. I have heard Tea Party members interviewed on the Diane Rehm show to give you just one example. 

However, this thread is unlikely to change anyone's opinion and is wandering off topic. :focus:


----------

